# Hope you enjoy this message!



## formula1 (Jan 6, 2012)

Servant Pride

Sin reigns within, no regard to the sin,         
Dry wells walk in sin and race toward death.    
And for death's demand comes the price for sin,  
Those empty wells die without Servant Pride.     

A gift's joy fades till Gift of death's Savior,    
Sin and death die by the gift's lasting One.        
Christ gave Full Price to reign as death's Savior   
And Sin and death die due to Servant Pride.       

To live for Christ is to trust the Pearl price,    
He became all Grace, rich Hope, endless Life.         
Repent and believe and trust the Pearl price      
Let sin and death die due to Servant Pride.       

Death to the old man and redeemed unto Him,    
As this well flows, dark waters won't go.    
New creation is alive in this life for Him         
And Sin and death die due to Servant Pride.      

Hungry to be true to the Savior's new,     
The Way is in Grace and Life is in Truth.   
Grace and Truth by the Spirit makes all new   
And Sin and death die due to Servant Pride.  

Follow the Pearl and His humble way,   
Live Grace and Truth and dig deep wells.  
With all parts joined for His humble Way,  
Then death surely dies due to Servant Pride!  

F1


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 6, 2012)

That's pretty heavy duty stuff.
I'm gonna have to reread it tomorrow morning "E".


----------



## formula1 (Jan 7, 2012)

Ronnie T said:


> That's pretty heavy duty stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gordon 2 (Jan 7, 2012)

The Deer

A deer's white ears listens
For the sounds that bolt
The hoof beats to the earth.

For fright and flight,
Of might and sight to advance,
Sight for sound, Sound for sight
God made us both ways.

---------------------

Great poem F1. In appretiation for all, I return this simple one. gordo


----------



## formula1 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re:*

Like the avatar Gordon! And the poem!


----------

